# Connecticut 12/21/08



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

We got about 8 inches Friday and maybe another 4 today. All gone with the help of my 900 dollar eBay special (including plow...)


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

sweet! watever works right 900 bucks thats the way to go, i paid 300 for mine on craigs list


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

$900 for the plow and the truck?!?!?!


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, the plow was sitting in the bed of the truck. I asked the guy if that came with it and he said, yes. What am I gonna do with it...

To be fair, i did have to buy 4 tires, 2 gas tanks and an exhaust but the truck only has 97,000 miles and runs great so i think I'm ahead of the game...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice truck and plow.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

For 900 how could you say no? Looks good.

Freddy


----------



## jayrock (Nov 30, 2008)

plows snow just like a 30,000 truck oh and no payment


----------



## golfstud88 (Dec 9, 2007)

NO PAYMENTS ARE THE WAY TO BE. Smart business!!!!!


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats what i did with my f-250 custom 1989 though $1200 spending a lot on it though to make sure its more than just a solid truck.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

good deal you found there. hope it lasts a while for you.


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Jaspell;685605 said:


> Yeah, the plow was sitting in the bed of the truck. I asked the guy if that came with it and he said, yes. What am I gonna do with it...
> 
> To be fair, i did have to buy 4 tires, 2 gas tanks and an exhaust but the truck only has 97,000 miles and runs great so i think I'm ahead of the game...


I would have taken that deal any day! You definately stole that. Any reason why the guy sold it that cheap?


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

The guy that won the auction bid 1300 or so but he renegged on the deal. I was the next highest guy at 900 so he offered it to me as an eBay 2nd chance offer. I accepted. When I went to pick up the truck (the guy is a small time used car dealer north of Boston) the MM1 was in the bed. I asked him if that was included and he said yes, what am I going to do with it.

There are a ton of well priced early 90's trucks, many with plows, on ebay motors. You just need to know what you are getting into, be prepared to spend a few bucks to make it run the way you want, and be happy with the deal you get. Look at what's out there, choose carefully on the creampuffs that are there and you will do fine. For a 14 year old truck, it def. gets the job done.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

Great deal...........Looks good.


----------

